# Mit Eclipse auf CVS-Repository zugreifen



## ACEofSPADES (7. Sep 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem, dass Eclipse nicht auf folgendes Repository einloggen will, das auf der Webseite OnlineCodex angegeben ist.
In CVS bin ich nicht so firm, aber nach meinen Buchquellen mache ich es richtig, nur Eclipse sagt "Invalid Host Name". Kann mir bitte einer in einfachen Schritten erklären, wie ich die Quellen in dem Repository über Eclipse mir anschauen kann?


----------



## SlaterB (7. Sep 2009)

Tipp: drehe es um, erkläre mit einfachen Schritten, was du gemacht hast + Screenshot, was du genau wo eintippst,
dann hat es jemand anders leichter, den Fehler zu erkennen und weniger Arbeit als alles komplett zu erklären


----------



## ACEofSPADES (7. Sep 2009)

Naja, ich habe halt über NEW->Other->CVS->Projects from CVS den Wizzard aufgerufen und die Werte von der HP eingegeben... Egal in welcher Kombination, ich komme nicht an die abgelegten Daten


----------



## maki (7. Sep 2009)

> Egal in welcher Kombination, ich komme nicht an die abgelegten Daten


Wieso probierst du es mit der richtigen Kombination?
Bei dir stimmt ja nicht mal der Host...


----------



## ACEofSPADES (7. Sep 2009)

Hm, sonst bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung


----------



## maki (7. Sep 2009)

Lass mal das login vom Repo path weg, den letzten Teil, also das eigentliche Projekt, auch.


----------

